# Seaview color code chart



## fenderbender19 (Jul 26, 2012)

Greetings,fellow modelers.I am a new member and in need of a bit of help.I am about to start building my Moebius 1/128 39" 4-window Seaview and have foolishly misplaced my color code chart.I'd really appreciate it if anyone out there could post this chart or e-mail it to me.My address is [email protected] doubt I will find my own chart as soon as my model is complete.Thank You in advance and happy modeling! Gary:wave:


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Never mind. Misunderstood the question.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

starseeker said:


> I don't know what Seaview color chart you're referring to or which particular Seaview you're building. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=320432&highlight=seaview


I think I see a clue in the very first post:



fenderbender19 said:


> I am about to start building my Moebius 1/128 39" 4-window Seaview...


----------



## Super 7 (Aug 14, 2004)

*8 window Seaview colors*



starseeker said:


> I don't know what Seaview color chart you're referring to or which particular Seaview you're building. As far as the exterior goes, the movie and 1st season and all 4' and 17' Seaviews are pretty basic, a dark grey over a light grey so light that it's almost white. According to people who have studied the miniatures, the colors could be:
> Movie Seaviews
> Topside: dark grey. FS 36300 is perfect, a close mix would be 50% light ghost grey FS36375 and 50% FS 36320
> Bottom: an extremely pale grey that looks white compared to anything else, maybe a mix of JA Army grey FS35630 and Camo grey FS36622.
> ...


Okay guys, no one directly asked me here on Hobby Talk, but I was asked elsewhere to respond to this posting regarding these colors. I have chips from the restoration of the 4 foot wood and plaster in first season and feature colors Seaviews.

I do not see any authentication to the color mix claims presented above but I will tell you this, the 17 footer was indeed painted in a lighter shade than the 8 1/2 and 4 1/4 footers. Just look at the Gene Trindle TV Guide image (below) and see for yourselves. 

In my opinion, close enough to the 17 foot Feature version paint is: 
Top: Tamiya AS 10 Ocean Gray (RAF)
Bottom: Tamiya TS 81

I believe those shades were carried through to the first season on the 17 footer, check out the first season color pilot.

The other smaller miniatures were darker for the feature but slightly lightened for T.V. This as a rule, all things had to be lightened for the NTSC System cameras. Also, with a more purple-ish hue to the top surfaces and the undersides a slightly greener tint was added and is most clearly visible on the four footer in this TV Guide Shot:










There are original chips of paint on plaster from the very first Seaview, the wooden Four Footer. Pieces that do indeed match the fiberglass Four Footer's colors as seen here held by "Captain Crane." These were from the wood, plaster and steel tube "Approval Model" after it collided with and broke Adrian Samish's hip bone. The actual, original pieces are a purple-ish gray (top hull color) and a light greenish gray (underside color.) 

Note the 17 foot Seaview in the background has unarguably both a more neutral and lighter shade of gray than the 8-1/2 foot and Four Foot Seaviews. This difference is very much visible on the stern sections of the two larger miniatures. ---Paul


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I'm with you,Paul.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Never mind.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

It's a safe bet that the colors that Mr. Lubliner has mentioned, are probably the Best choice to get your boat to look like the Miniature, colorwise. Correction, THE best choice for the colors of Seaview.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ya know, everybody's being really helpful,and that's wonderful, but nobody seems to have actually read the first post! All the fella asked for was a copy of the color chart that came with the FOUR-window 1/128 Seaview kit. This:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

John P said:


> Ya know, everybody's being really helpful,and that's wonderful, but nobody seems to have actually read the first post! All the fella asked for was a copy of the color chart that came with the FOUR-window 1/128 Seaview kit. This:


Of Course your right, Perhaps you should have included the chart with your first post? But, he may actually make out better using the Colors suggested by Paul.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Never mind.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Of Course your right, Perhaps you should have included the chart with your first post?


:freak: Difficult since I wasn't at home when I posted that. I went and dug my kit out of the bottom of the piles in the basement when I finally saw no one else was understanding his simple request. I'm sorry if that wasn't good enough for you.



> But, he may actually make out better using the Colors suggested by Paul.


Which doesn't help him if he's trying to match the little code letters in the instructions with various internal parts during assembly. 

The in-depth discussion of the _external _colors is, of course, valuable. It's just that that wasn't what the guy asked for.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

John P said:


> :freak: Difficult since I wasn't at home when I posted that. I went and dug my kit out of the bottom of the piles in the basement when I finally saw no one else was understanding his simple request. I'm sorry if that wasn't good enough for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOL!!!

What a great guy!!

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

fenderbender19 said:


> *Thanks,John. You're the man! This is just what I needed. I was stuck without this chart. Many thanks again, Gary*


No problem!


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Never mind. :drunk:


----------

